# Do you have to pay for your prescriptions?



## Estellaa (Oct 27, 2010)

I was wondering, once i am not in full time education and over the age of 18, will i have to pay for my prescription or because i am type 1 and the condition is 'life threatening' will i not have to?


----------



## aymes (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're on medication for diabetes, which you are, you'll be able to have an exemption card so you won't have to pay for prescriptions. You should be able to get the application form from your doctor. The rules aren't specifically around whether the condition is 'life threatening' or not and there is controversy around what conditions get prescriptions free and which don't but diabetes, treated with medication, is eligible.


----------



## katie (Oct 27, 2010)

You won't just get free Diabetes medicine, all prescriptions will still be free for you


----------



## PhilT (Oct 28, 2010)

The info below with the link is something I posted on this topic a while ago, you may find it useful.

http://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/HealthCosts/1126.aspx

The above link will take you to the NHS Business Services web site which contains information about *medical* *exemption* certificates, which form to ask for and how to apply.

The *Medical* *Exemption* Certificates are valid for 5 years and you will receive a reminder about a month before it is due to expire so that you can send for a replacement.

You may also be able to claim a refund on any prescriptions that you have paid for since you were diagnosed and before receipt of the *Medical* *Exemption* Certificate if you fill in form FP57.

Hope this helps.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the card but dont see the need to use it, I have never been asked for it........and I think the scripts are checked for dodgers anyway, if you havnt paid when you should have,they will find out, and then the fine is sent out.....


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably one of only a few good things about having diabetes is not paying for prescriptions, most have saved me a fortune over the years!


----------



## imtrying (Oct 28, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I have the card but dont see the need to use it, I have never been asked for it........and I think the scripts are checked for dodgers anyway, if you havnt paid when you should have,they will find out, and then the fine is sent out.....



you are lucky!! for years I never got asked - didn't even know what the card was! and then it seemed like everywhere I went asked to see my card. Now i generally do get asked to see it 9 out of 10 times..

and free prescriptions is about the top of the plus side of diabetes (may not be many other things lol but this is a definite bonus!)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Were not the only ones with free prescriptions, I dont think my partner pays, something to do wtih tax credits or something............that will end come april though now I am working..........


----------



## katie (Oct 28, 2010)

I have literally been asked once in 6 years for my card, I didn't have it on me so they just typed some details into their computer and that was it, still got my script!

I now don't even have one because my purse got stolen and I havent ordered a new one. I won't get asked for it here though because I live in a little village and I'm probably one of few Type ones around haha.  The pharmacist used to know my name  I think he might have left though.


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 28, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Were not the only ones with free prescriptions, I dont think my partner pays, something to do wtih tax credits or something............that will end come april though now I am working..........



Check with them dude, your partner may still be able to have an exemption certificate depending on how much you earn. Pretty sure it's tied into the child tax credit part...


----------



## MargB (Oct 28, 2010)

I got mine when my thyroid packed in years ago.  Have never been asked for it because each scrip usually includes thyroxin or now metformin.


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably is one of the only benefits of being type 1. All prescriptions are free  just ask your doctor, or the receptionist, for the medical exemption form. It comes in the post, I got mine in about 2 weeks


----------



## Garthion (Oct 28, 2010)

The chemists' I use know me very well (I work next door) so I have never shown my card, have it with me just in-case, but have never been asked to show it. During my Hospital visits, the pharmacists have usually used common sense and realised I was Type 1 (also on Thyroxine) so have not asked to see a prescription card on discharge. Only got a letter about charges once when I went to Hospital following an allergic reaction to Ibuprofen which caused my joints to swell severely, quick phone call with my NHS Number and Hospital nuber sorted it out though.


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 28, 2010)

when do you have to apply for one of these cards then? i mean im not 18 for another two years? then i plan to go to uni so does that count as full time education still or?
might go search it now.....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 28, 2010)

your diabetic, youe entitled straight away...................


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 28, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> when do you have to apply for one of these cards then? i mean im not 18 for another two years? then i plan to go to uni so does that count as full time education still or?
> might go search it now.....


I guess they may not issue the card if you are under 18 as you already qualify for free prescriptions.  I do not recall the form being particularly detailed so I doubt whether it asks whether you are full-time education or not so I expect you want to apply when you turn 18.  I would ask your GP the next time you see them.

Although I have only been asked on rare occasions - I think Boots went through a stage a while back where they asked everyone who was not registered at the branch in question - I would encourage everyone to ensure they have an exception certificate because to get the prescription free you are signing the back of form with the "has a valid medical exemption certificate" box ticked rather than a box saying "has a condition that is entitled to a medical exemption certificate".


----------



## Copepod (Oct 29, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> when do you have to apply for one of these cards then? i mean im not 18 for another two years? then i plan to go to uni so does that count as full time education still or?
> might go search it now.....



I'd enquire a few months before you turn 18. For all we know, rules on free prescriptions might have chnged by then. I'm assuming you're living in England, as rules for free prescriptions are different in all 4 countries of UK.


----------

